# Your thoughts on Original Penguin



## AtlasShrugged (Feb 23, 2009)

My dad used to wear this brand backin the 70s. As a kid, I always loved the logo. I recently found some off the rack Original Penguin items (mostly polos). I know that they were acquired by Perry Ellis some time back. Just wanted to get your thoughts on the brand, quality, look, etc. Cheers.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

AtlasShrugged said:


> Just wanted to get your thoughts on the brand, quality, look, etc. Cheers.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI0Fa66h6Qo

Not bad and cheap in packs. Derek Nimmo VoiceOver if I am not mistaken. I liked polos too - the mint with the hole.

You do realise bookish types will immediately think of paperbacks.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't find the current "Original Penguin" label clothing to have much in common with the penguin-logoed Munsingwear I was familiar with as a teenager. The old Munsingwear was simple, honest clothing that had no fashion pretense at all. The new stuff doesn't much appeal to me, though I have no specific criticism of it.

I do have a Penguin outerwear jacket that I wear for *very* casual occasions, but it's now about 15 years old and not really related to the current product.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

While I do need to pick through the Original Penguin a bit for truly classic (instead of "ironic hipster") look, I have made them a regular addition to my casual wardrobe. The "heritage" fit is excellent for my leaner frame and the colors coordinate well. 

My quibble is longevity - the shirts seldom get past a season before they start looking a bit worn. That issue is offset by their price, as the gear is well-discounted at my local Saks Off 5th and NM Last Call outlets.


----------



## Investment Grade (Nov 23, 2013)

At least where I live, many of the independent clothing stores have a small men's section that is predominantly stocked with OIriginal Penguin merchandise. For some reason it seems to be the go-to or default menswear brand that stores sell when they really don't know much about mens clothing but want to appear somewhat upscale without really trying too hard to find unique brands. As if the merchandise buyer said "we need a mens clothing section, lets just buy a bunch of stuff from Original Penguin, they are good." In my opinion much of their collection borders on hipster styling, but you'd never see a hipster wear it because its too mainstream.

Not hating on the brand or anything, I actually own a couple of their reversible long sleeve t-shirts and thermals which are very comfortable and have nice designs. Also, the fact that you constantly see it at Marshalls and Off Fifth, Nordstrom Rack, etc. makes it hard to justify the $60-80 full price that most stores charge for casual button-downs that I really don't think are anything special.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a pair of pants from them that no longer fit, but I enjoyed them the couple times I wore them. Not exactly high quality and I would say only buy at deep discount, but they have decent enough stuff.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I used to really like the brand (along with Ben Sherman), however I currently only kind of like it. :biggrin:

I've had a few of their polos, but looking at the one I have left, the collar seems a bit too long (these are the ones with the piping on the edges of the collar). I have a flannel shirt in their Heritage Slim fit and it fits me amazingly. I would keep this shirt just as an example to base any future MTM shirts on. Quality is nothing special, but they've fit me well.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

The polo shirts certainly give off that "retro" vibe. A bit hipsterish in style. I imagine someone wearing one with thick black rimmed non-prescription eyeglasses.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a horizontal striped polo in white, blue, and maroon. It's the only patterned one I have, and I do wear it pretty regularly. It actually has a decent collar and it is the heritage slim fit. Last Summer I picked up at Marshall's a pair of neon yellow shorts from them with an unobtrusive same-color logo near the back pocket. Reasonably priced, but a little see through. Lastly I have a pair of shoes from Original Penguin that I bought just prior to going a little more upscale with my dress. They look retro and sharp, but they were very uncomfortable.

For what it's worth the labels usually say "An Original Penguin by Munsingwear". I would never pay retail as their stuff is always at Nordstrom Rack and the aforementioned Marshall's.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

It was just called Munsingwear and it had a penguin logo. I think they tried to copy Lacoste with the crocodile. No one called it Penguin. Not real popular.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They make cool looking polos, particularly the "Earl" model with the white trim. I have one in brown, but wish I had gotten it in navy instead for greater versatility. I no longer wear it.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI0Fa66h6Qo
> 
> Not bad and cheap in packs. Derek Nimmo VoiceOver if I am not mistaken. I liked polos too - the mint with the hole.
> 
> You do realise bookish types will immediately think of paperbacks.


Quite. I used to like them, as a child, preferring them to Kit-Kat. They became too sweet though, or my taste changed.


----------

